
Stop assuming people don’t like you to solve 90% of your social problems - Ruigaard
http://worthyinside.com/how-to-stop-assuming-people-dont-like-you-to-solve-90-of-your-social-problems/
======
commandlinefan
To me the big epiphany was how little thought almost anybody gives to me (or
anybody else), like or dislike. I reached it when I realized how little time
_I_ spent thinking about other people.

~~~
toss1
Exactly. That awkward thing from years back that still makes you cringe
inside? Extremely long odds that no one actually remembers it, and probably
wouldn't even if reminded (and if they do and are that unforgiving, they're
not the sort of person that matters anyway). Relax and get on with life...

------
twodave
This is why (some) drinking was always so effective for me in social
situations.

------
fapjacks
Reject your sense of injury, and the injury itself disappears.

